# Whats the deal with clouding??



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

So I just was given the privalege of a nest of about 3000 eggs and pulled them on the second day to a 20 gal. They all hatched but on the 3rd day clouding took hold. I switched the filter out for one that had been in a fry tank, and after work they are all dead. Was changing water every 24 >60%. .25 ammonia after 12 hours. Any way I was wondering if an experienced RP Breeder would jump in and suggest a hatching method. The sponge was pretty weak, its one of those corner ten gal ones from jungle boy. I figured with the water changes they would make it. I have access to a 50 gal.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

the tank you put them in was it established or was it a clean tank?
If clean it was probably cycling and ammonia spikes killed the babies.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Let me make an example...If 30 hatching eggs + the bio load of 1 adult guppy, you would have needed that tank to be cycled with 100 guppies in it.
I dunno what a better idea on the #'s would be I'm just using 30/1 as an example(probably not far off though).
If this is the case you may need extra filtration,I would probably use a sponge filter rated for 80g minimum even 2 they are cheap and will pay off in the end.
Remember those babies are super sensitive to water conditions.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

The ones I missed with the gravel vac are doing real good. I think next tyime I'll just leave them with the parents. Different from the artificial hatching of other species I am used to. This is not a chiclid huh. No complaints from me though cause It'll be alot easier!!


----------

